# Gold - you never know where you will find it.



## jimdoc (May 18, 2012)

If you are going to find a little bit of gold, you want it to be like this;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2145652/Rare-3-gold-coin-worth-4-MILLION-goes-auction--was-discovered-old-book.html


----------



## ΩPhoenix (May 18, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> If you are going to find a little bit of gold, you want it to be like this;
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2145652/Rare-3-gold-coin-worth-4-MILLION-goes-auction--was-discovered-old-book.html



That's an amazing find Jim. I wonder if the original owner had the slightest clue of what was being passed on.


----------



## Oz (May 18, 2012)

That is the kind of thing that can show up as scrap and be refined if not checked first.


----------



## nickvc (May 18, 2012)

That's so true, I wont mention the persons name but they melted an Egyptian gold artefact that was sent in by mistake :shock:


----------



## Palladium (May 18, 2012)

Hummmm... http://www.royalmmc.com/Royal%20Mines%20and%20Minerials%20Process-R1_0002.wmv


----------

